# Jumping, Barking, Pulling, Listening



## Avrj900 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hello all,

I am new to this forum looking for desperate help. 

I have a 6 1/2 month old female golden. She is sweetest thing. This dog loves human. When I say love, I mean she can play alllll day long. I got her when she was exactly 8 weeks. We attended basic puppy classes at Petsmart. We learned basic commands such as "sit, lay down, come, paw." 

The older she gets, the more energy she seems to have obviously. I give her exercise as I have a huge backyard she can run in. However, when she sees people she is running and jumping up at them. It has reached an uncontrollable level now. Recently she has knocked down two young children and both have cried. She can't get enough of the jumping. When you try to tell her to sit, she is just excited and won't listen. The moment she sits and you begin to either pet her while seated or walk away or turn around, she will jump again wanting more attention. I know they say to ignore them and they eventually stop jumping but she still jumps on guest. Its getting kind of embarrassing now. When we go to dog parks she will play with dogs, but as soon as she sees people she will jump on them as a way of saying hello. 
I almost need an immediate solution. She doesn't jump on me when I wake up in the morning or come through the front door though. I also don't know what to tell people when we walk on a leash about the jumping. Everyone wants to come and pet her and she'll pull hard and jump on them. I almost don't want anyone saying hello until this problem gets resolved. 

Also, when we walk on a leash she starting to bark a lot at strangers and neighbors. Its frightening for people because they automatically think she isn't friendly. I tell her "no" and pull on her leash and command her to sit. This works sometimes. Whenever she sees more people or distractions she won't listen at all. I will call her name and tell her to come and she won't even look at me. However, whenever we are at home she is a good listener and does a good job. She doesn't seem to respect me outside the house though. Pulling on the leash is another major concern, but I know its common and takes consistency and time. I will say she is very fearful of going on a walk while on the leash. For example, she already knows the route we take to get to the car. She doesn't walk past it because she puts on her brakes and doesn't want to move along my side at all. Her tail is down and ears back. I know this is fear but I don't know why. Its the same thing when I take her to Petsmart. Once we arrive at the parking lot and I open the trunk, she won't want to get out and just crawls into a ball. I have to pick her up and take her into the store. Once she sees people and dogs, then she lets loose and the jumping etc begins. She is scared of everything, trashcans, tree branches that move, loud cars, the laundry door, the porch door, the broom stick. Its a lot to list but you get the idea. I've been working with her to allow me to be her pack leader but its almost like she doesn't give me the opportunity to do so. Treats don't help much and she wont eat them because she is so concerned and scared of her surroundings whenever we take a different route on walks. 

I'm sorry for the long post. I don't know what else to do besides hiring an expensive trainer and they claim they can fix her in two hours guarantee but it will take consistency from my part. Has anyone done that and it has worked? 

Any advice would help, I feel like I have tried everything.


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

I'd avoid any trainer that claims they can "fix" your dog in two hours. If you tell her to sit, and she "won't listen," then she isn't trained to sit. If you call her, and she doesn't come, you do not have a solid recall. You need more classes. Your dog needs more training sessions both at home and elsewhere, with and without distractions. She needs more mental stimulation. Part of the reason your dog is fearful is because she doesn't trust you to control the situation. She can also feel your emotions through the leash, and even the smallest of changes in your body language are going to encourage/discourage whatever behavior she is engaging in. Find a quality training class - not PetSmart - and enroll. One geared towards the CGC certification would likely address these issues. The bottom line is that there is not an "immediate" fix. Training is a long term commitment. Don't allow her to say hello, except under controlled circumstances, on YOUR terms, until she is trained to meet people politely. Also, if she won't come when called, all the time, under any circumstance, she hasn't earned off leash time anywhere, including the dog park.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Do not give up! This can be fixed but may take time.

If I were you I would do the following:

1) Get into an obedience class with a good trainer
2) Learn about counter conditioning

Here is a link to one of my favorite books on counter conditioning.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0966772679/ref=cm_cr_ryp_prd_ttl_sol_6


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

usually lurking said:


> .... If you tell her to sit, and she "won't listen," then she isn't trained to sit. If you call her, and she doesn't come, you do not have a solid recall. You need more classes. .....Training is a long term commitment. ....Also, if she won't come when called, all the time, under any circumstance, she hasn't earned off leash time anywhere, including the dog park.



*THIS.* 

Large breed sporting dogs like Goldens are slower to mature and it sounds like your girl is going to be one who needs help working on self control. Petsmart is not going to be sufficient, get enrolled in an obedience club or training club with hobby people who understand long term commitment to obedience training. Your girl is going to be an awesome dog with more training and time. Plan on being enrolled with her full time for the next 2-3 years. It will keep you honest about daily practice and keep her interested and learning. Also in a club like that you will find older people with a LOT of long term experience with various breeds, hopefully you will find some GOlden people, who really have real world experience living with a more lively and people loving dog. There are specific exercises you can use to work on building self control. "Leave It" and "attention" exercises, putting her in a down/stay while you fix her meal and then set it on the floor next to her and she doesn't eat or move until you release her to do so, teaching her "place" and "settle". These are all higher process exercises that your dog needs to practice to help mature. It's going to take a lot more effort on your part than just a few months.


----------



## Avrj900 (Sep 19, 2017)

I agree with you on a lot of things here. I guess I have to allow her to say hello only on my conditions until she matures more. Any idea on how she can trust me on the leash? I recently started using a "Prong Collar." It has worked magic lately. A very gentle pressure and you regain her attention. She doesn't pull at all or very little now. However, during walks she is still fearful of a lot of things and won't trust me. She puts the brakes on and I have to apply some pressure whenever she does so she can walk by me again. Any recommendations on this or is this a matter of time until she warms up to me and realizes nothing is going to happen next to dad? I don't want this issue happening every time we go somewhere new.


----------



## Avrj900 (Sep 19, 2017)

Thank you for your reply. I guess I need to work more on self control exercise. How about if at home she does great but once we add distractions such as out in public or the dog park she loses control and doesn't recall everything we learned? Any tips?


----------



## Avrj900 (Sep 19, 2017)

usually lurking said:


> I'd avoid any trainer that claims they can "fix" your dog in two hours. If you tell her to sit, and she "won't listen," then she isn't trained to sit. If you call her, and she doesn't come, you do not have a solid recall. You need more classes. Your dog needs more training sessions both at home and elsewhere, with and without distractions. She needs more mental stimulation. Part of the reason your dog is fearful is because she doesn't trust you to control the situation. She can also feel your emotions through the leash, and even the smallest of changes in your body language are going to encourage/discourage whatever behavior she is engaging in. Find a quality training class - not PetSmart - and enroll. One geared towards the CGC certification would likely address these issues. The bottom line is that there is not an "immediate" fix. Training is a long term commitment. Don't allow her to say hello, except under controlled circumstances, on YOUR terms, until she is trained to meet people politely. Also, if she won't come when called, all the time, under any circumstance, she hasn't earned off leash time anywhere, including the dog park.




I agree with you on a lot of things here. I guess I have to allow her to say hello only on my conditions until she matures more. Any idea on how she can trust me on the leash? I recently started using a "Prong Collar." It has worked magic lately. A very gentle pressure and you regain her attention. She doesn't pull at all or very little now. However, during walks she is still fearful of a lot of things and won't trust me. She puts the brakes on and I have to apply some pressure whenever she does so she can walk by me again. Any recommendations on this or is this a matter of time until she warms up to me and realizes nothing is going to happen next to dad? I don't want this issue happening every time we go somewhere new.


----------



## Avrj900 (Sep 19, 2017)

nolefan said:


> *THIS.*
> 
> Large breed sporting dogs like Goldens are slower to mature and it sounds like your girl is going to be one who needs help working on self control. Petsmart is not going to be sufficient, get enrolled in an obedience club or training club with hobby people who understand long term commitment to obedience training. Your girl is going to be an awesome dog with more training and time. Plan on being enrolled with her full time for the next 2-3 years. It will keep you honest about daily practice and keep her interested and learning. Also in a club like that you will find older people with a LOT of long term experience with various breeds, hopefully you will find some GOlden people, who really have real world experience living with a more lively and people loving dog. There are specific exercises you can use to work on building self control. "Leave It" and "attention" exercises, putting her in a down/stay while you fix her meal and then set it on the floor next to her and she doesn't eat or move until you release her to do so, teaching her "place" and "settle". These are all higher process exercises that your dog needs to practice to help mature. It's going to take a lot more effort on your part than just a few months.



Thank you for your reply. I guess I need to work more on self control exercise. How about if at home she does great but once we add distractions such as out in public or the dog park she loses control and doesn't recall everything we learned? Any tips?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Dogs go through a developmental fear period around the age of 6-14 months, all individuals are different and some have more trouble than others. Her fears sound excessive. You really want to be sure you don't accidentally reinforce her fear by 'baby talking' or praising her for being afraid. Don't make her approach things that bother her, let her observe from a distance, Give her other things to think about, give her obedience commands she knows and reward her compliance with treats. 

I scanned your original post again, you mention Petsmart classes. I have two questions.

1) Are you enrolled in classes currently?

2) Why not?

Petsmart is not the ultimate in dog training knowledge. An obedience club with experienced people who have decades of experience with dogs like your girl is an excellent resource. If you're not working with a trainer you love, I am begging you to check out this website: Orlando Dog Training Club Inc. they also have a facebook page. Please get into classes with her and consider this a long term commitment. 

If this was my dog, I would be contacting the obedience club and asking for a referral to a trainer to help you work through the fear period with her. Her behavior sounds excessive. I wouldn't waste any time in doing this either, every day that passes is wasted time in her development. Quit taking her to petsmart and places that she finds so scary until you have a plan in place.

Have you tried taking her on walks when she should be hungry to see if you can get her more interested in treats? Also, have you tried treats that are much higher value - something stinky like liverwurst or goose liver? A little container of wet cat food to wave under her nose to distract her. Please try Orlando Dog Training Club and find someone to help you work through this in person. It needs to be someone who can work with you two in person.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

If you puppy is fearful and anxious she should not be at the dog park. At a dog park you are unable to control her experiences, if she is attacked by another dog you run the risk that she will be dog aggressive and fearful for life. It is simply not worth the risk. Puppies do not belong at dog parks. Her dog play time should be with dogs that you know well and are certain that they are safe playmates for her. Please take some time and read through this thread and the attached links, it's an eye opener: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...458906-puppies-do-not-belong-dog-parks-2.html 

She needs more time and practice every day at home and gradually will work up to practice in your drive way or on the porch. THen you can take her places away from home to practice where she can see people and distractions at a great distance but they won't be close up. THis kind of drilling takes MONTHS and MONTHS of repetition. She is a puppy and FAR too young for you to have built up a foundation to expect her to have attention an focus on you in situations where she is worried and distracted. 

I will repeat - contact the Orlando training club and get enrolled in classes and ask them to help you get in touch with a good trainer who can help you work on these issues. You need help in person from a very experienced dog person. One session of Petsmart classes is not enough. Period.


----------



## Avrj900 (Sep 19, 2017)

nolefan said:


> If you puppy is fearful and anxious she should not be at the dog park. At a dog park you are unable to control her experiences, if she is attacked by another dog you run the risk that she will be dog aggressive and fearful for life. It is simply not worth the risk. Puppies do not belong at dog parks. Her dog play time should be with dogs that you know well and are certain that they are safe playmates for her. Please take some time and read through this thread and the attached links, it's an eye opener: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...458906-puppies-do-not-belong-dog-parks-2.html
> 
> She needs more time and practice every day at home and gradually will work up to practice in your drive way or on the porch. THen you can take her places away from home to practice where she can see people and distractions at a great distance but they won't be close up. THis kind of drilling takes MONTHS and MONTHS of repetition. She is a puppy and FAR too young for you to have built up a foundation to expect her to have attention an focus on you in situations where she is worried and distracted.
> 
> I will repeat - contact the Orlando training club and get enrolled in classes and ask them to help you get in touch with a good trainer who can help you work on these issues. You need help in person from a very experienced dog person. One session of Petsmart classes is not enough. Period.




Thank you. You're right. Dog parks right now are not for us. I have not taken her to Petsmart again. We only did puppy classes there for the first 6 weeks. Other than that we just show up for a bath etc. I am not praising her when she is scared. I do command her to sit or lay down and she response. Scared but response. Her ears are back and her tail down. I always want to be able to walk past the objects she is afraid of so she can see nothing is going to happen. You say allow her to observe from a distance. How so? Do I command her to sit and allow her to look around every day for five minutes or so, then slowly work our way past the trash can, mail boxes etc.?

The obedience class may help a lot because she surrounded by people and other dogs and she loves that. I'm afraid once the classes end, she'll end up going back to her old ways. Its weird. For example, she is afraid of the huge dumpster we have in our neighborhood. If she sees someone standing next to it or someone near the mailboxes, she'll get excited and wants to greet the person. Her fears go away. When we are alone, she is afraid and puts the brakes on. 

I will continue to do my best to control my body language, attitude and gestures so she can see I am her leader. In the meantime, I will continue to use the prong collar. This so far has been the only thing that has allowed me to control her self control, barking and jumping up on people.


----------



## Baby_Golden (Sep 23, 2017)

Hello there! I would definitely get your pup into puppy classes, but in the meantime try teaching your pup down and/or sit. Here are a few links on how to teach your dog down or sit:
Teaching "Down" Command - Dogtime
How to Teach a Dog to Lie Down (with Pictures) - wikiHow
https://www.wikihow.pet/Teach-Your-Dog-to-Sit
Hope this helps!
- Baby_Golden


----------

